# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  Feature Extructor در image processing

## JalaliMehr

سلام
یک feature extracture خوب چه خصوصیاتی باید داشته باشه

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

سوالتون خیلی کلیه و در نتیجه جوابشو هم کلی باید داد.
اول اینکه بایستی مشخص می کردید که تو چه فیلدی میخاید feature هارو extract کنید ولی به طور کلی :
Feature ها بایستی  نسبت به تغییرات روشنایی و همچنین scaling  ، چرخش و تغییرات کم در جهت تصویر (حداقل affine transform) ثابت باشند.
Feature های خوب اونایی هستند که در حد بالایی در هر object نسبت به object های دیگر متمایز باشند از نظر order زمانی به راحتی قابل extract باشند در مقابل نویز تغییرات جدی نداشته باشیم.
در بحث feature exration این Feature هایی که از تصویر بدست میارم تحت عنوان interest point یا key point نامیده می شن . هر کدام از این key point در descriptor های مختلف پارامترهای مختلفی دارند.
از جمله انها میشه SURF , SIFT , FAST ، HAAR wavelet و غیره رو نام برد

----------


## firethumbs

> سوالتون خیلی کلیه و در نتیجه جوابشو هم کلی باید داد.
> اول اینکه بایستی مشخص می کردید که تو چه فیلدی میخاید feature هارو extract کنید ولی به طور کلی :
> Feature ها بایستی  نسبت به تغییرات روشنایی و همچنین scaling  ، چرخش و  تغییرات کم در جهت تصویر (حداقل affine transform) ثابت باشند.
> Feature های خوب اونایی هستند که در حد بالایی در هر object نسبت به object  های دیگر متمایز باشند از نظر order زمانی به راحتی قابل extract باشند در  مقابل نویز تغییرات جدی نداشته باشیم.
> در بحث feature exration این Feature هایی که از تصویر بدست میارم تحت  عنوان interest point یا key point نامیده می شن . هر کدام از این key  point در descriptor های مختلف پارامترهای مختلفی دارند.
> از جمله انها میشه SURF , SIFT , FAST ، HAAR wavelet و غیره رو نام برد


باسلام

با تشکر از راهنمایی شما دوست عزیز
از شما و دیگر دوستان می خواستم اگه منابعی جامعتر و بسیطتری در این مورد و مخصوصا SIFT هست معرفی فرمائید.
می خواستم در رابطه با این الگوریتمها، تفاوتها ، مزایا و معایب هر یک نسبت به دیگری بیشتر و جامعتر بدانم
با تشکر

----------

